# At Anthrocon 2016 - Did you see me?



## Rust (Jul 3, 2016)

I was had Anthrocon Thursday to Saturday and I was suiting in my Trapper suit.  He is a tux cat with blue eyes, inside ears and nose.  I want to connect with the people I met there so please post if we spent some time together, even if it was short.
If your a suiter, posting a pic of your suit will really help me remember you.  Faces are hard to remember, but suits aren't.  That is why I am adding a picture of Trapper, I am the cat as I said before.  The DAD is Match I don't know the person behind Match so I can't give credit.


----------



## MEDS (Jul 3, 2016)

Aww man. I really wish I could have gone to Anthrocon.


----------



## Astus (Jul 8, 2016)

I actually did see you... I wasn't in a suit though I was just walking around


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 8, 2016)

I wish I could have, but I'm not old enough to go on my own, and only one of my friends knows that I'm a furry.

I'm suddenly very depressed right now. Not to mention how TF2's new matchmaking system is sh!t and takes forever.


----------



## Rust (Jul 8, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> I actually did see you... I wasn't in a suit though I was just walking around


----------

